# boogieman



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

anyone own or have first hand experience with this line?i have been interested in them for a while, unfortuanlty after the death of tanya from csp i cant call and pick her brain about the line. 

was the foundation ever worked or was it bred to be to be a ADBA show line?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Never breed them....they will scare your kids!


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

*Boogieman*

If you are talking about the old blood...he was all Loposay blood...all go, no show


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I actually know a guy from Missouri I beleive with the Boogieman bloodline and all his dogs are gorgeous, I beleive he only does confirmation with is but from what I hear and understand they have tons of drive, I have seen his male in the show ring and that boy is a live wire


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

I have seen a few at shows. Beautiful dogs. Try talking to Blaizen Kennels. They are real nice people and have some of Tanya's last dogs. Could probably give you some good info.

As far as I know they were bred mainly as an ADBA show line. I do believe that some of the orrigonal stock was used as catch dogs. I dont know if anyone is working them currently though.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks southerm , ive called blaizen befor and spoke with her on the phone. very nice lady


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i just talked to a guy yester day that said thats what his line mostly consisted of. i will call him up and try to pick his brain and get some pics


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I heart Blazen Kennels, I would just die to have one of Igor's pups, she is a very sweet lady, even more so in person


----------



## bryan.mooser (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a buddy that has bought from Tanya. He didn't have something off of Boogieman, but had something from Caldwel's Dragon. He said when he went there all of her dogs were beautiful and full of fire. He made it seem like they could be worked. I don't know personally, but I'm just going by what he said. I know everytime I've bred to his male. My pups could very easily be worked.


----------

